# M&P Question....



## millyb60 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey everyone

I notice that whenever I've made some M&P soap, or HP soap, whatever everyone likes to call it, the soap always has a kind of grease on the surface. If I leave the soap out in the open it dries off a little but not very much.
Does anyone know what it is and how I can get rid of it? It's just that it's a bit annoying, say when I'm packaging it up for example.

Thanks everyone..


Oh and by the way.. I've got some of my products on my website now! Take a look if you've got a minute... http://www.naturalscents.co.uk


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there. I have made melt and pour before. I have noticed a greasy film on them when I have overloaded them with far too much scent. Since I am a candlemaker, I have had to stop doing this to my melt and pour.Soap aint candles! Lol! It could have happened to you for another reason as well. Good luck. Happy soaping!


----------



## millyb60 (Aug 12, 2008)

*.*

Oh really? I never thought of that.. Thanks, I won't put as much in next time around and see if that works


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, that would be my assumption also, too much FO.  I've heard that if you use more than 1/2 oz. (?) per pound of base your just wasting it because it will not add anymore fragrance and it will seperate (what happened in your case I think). I don't know how true that is, just what I heard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

*sticky base*

What type of base are you using? Some bases - especially the natural, vegetable bases, sweat in humid climates. 

I had that problem with an all natural white base I was using. I wanted to change to an opaque white, but the trade off is the chemicals (aka detergents) in that base.

I have covered my soaps with paper towels for a few hours to blot off any sweat...then let them sit out for a day or two (my verison of curing....) to dry. 

You could also switch to a low sweat base and limit the amount of additional oils you use in your soap, if you use any at all.


----------

